# Do you wear sunglasses at work?



## Sasha (May 14, 2012)

I've seen a recent post that possibly implicated wearing sunglasses at work as unprofessional. 

So do you wear them? Are they Rx? Do you wear them inside? Does your company have any kind of policy regarding them?

I wear sunglasses, they're my favorite "hair accessory" and are often pushed up on top of my head if I'm not currently wearing them. 

My eyes are sensitive to light, especially when driving. I don't wear them inside, though. If we get the rare outside patient, I try not to wear them over my eyes while talking to the patient.

No company policy regarding them but we've had supervisors grumble about them.


----------



## MedicBender (May 14, 2012)

Yes I always have them on me at work. I hate driving without them. I'll take them off when I go inside, or when talking to a patient outdoors. Otherwise I'm usually wearing them.


----------



## STXmedic (May 14, 2012)

I wear them all the time. No, I don't wear then inside. I don't see how that would be unprofessional. Our company doesn't have a specific policy on it, they just ask that you don't wear "loud" or obnoxious styles/colors; preferably black, white or grey.


----------



## Aidey (May 14, 2012)

I wear Rx glasses, and thus Rx sunglasses. After working nights for a few years I have a very low tolerance for sunlight, so I wear my sunglasses most of my shift. 

I do wear them inside because it is difficult to switch back and forth on 911 calls. Our vision insurance sucks and I refuse to keep my normal glasses on my person because if they break I have to pay out of pocket for them. If anyone gives me a look or asks I explain that they are prescription. I do not think wearing sunglasses is unprofessional at all.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 14, 2012)

Rx sunglasses or regular glasses if it's dark outside.

I take em off when I'm inside or talking to a patient when outside, if I'm on a scene outside but not directly interacting with a patient they stay on. 

A. I can see better.
B. I like my eyesight and I'm not a huge fan of bright light. 

I'm not blind enough that I can't function without my glasses but I have zero depth perception without them so wearing them when I drive is a must.


----------



## fast65 (May 14, 2012)

I make it a point to only wear mine at night. 

That being said, when I'm working, I usually only wear them at work when I am in the ambulance, and occasionally when I'm on an outdoor scene, but not very often.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 14, 2012)

Sunglasses are on anytime it's day and I don't have a patient. Sunglasses while driving. 

Indoors they come off. The back of the ambulance they are off. 

Whenever I have a patient I am not wearing sunglasses (I want the patient to see my beautiful eyes haha).


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 14, 2012)

I wear them while driving but that's about it. I leave them in the truck because I don't want to drop them on scene. I can see how wearing something to help you see better while driving in sunny conditions could be unprofessional.


----------



## johnrsemt (May 14, 2012)

My Rx glasses change; and do it fairly fast so I just stay with that.  My eyes don't need the dark tint that sunglasses would give  and it is easier than changing back and forth all the time


----------



## Shishkabob (May 14, 2012)

I have transitions lenses


----------



## MedicBender (May 14, 2012)

fast65 said:


> I make it a point to only wear mine at night



Duh, the sun never sets on a badass


----------



## mycrofft (May 14, 2012)

They were my trademark driving the rescue truck. One crew chief's little kid called aviator-style sunglasses "go-fast glasses", he applied and it stuck..."Dr Gofast".
On to drive or outside especially in sunlit snow, off to talk or when indoors. 
So help me, I bought a pair of amber "flip-ups" for reading in the backyard...nerdy best of both worlds.
("Hi Sir" (flip-up)"my name is Mycrofft, I'll be your driver today" (flip-down).


----------



## abckidsmom (May 14, 2012)

I only need them from April-November.  During the winter, as long as we don't have snow, the sun doesn't bother me that much.

I don't think they're unprofessional but I try to remember I have them on if my only interaction with a patient is when I'm outside, and take them off if only for a minute to get eye-to-eye contact.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 14, 2012)

I wear them while driving, they're Rx. I also wear mine while spending prolonged periods outside. The only time they come off is when interacting with a patient or going indoors. 

Usually I just leave them on top of my head as that is the most secure place I've found for them. When going into psychiatric facilities I will leave them in the rig.


----------



## Sasha (May 14, 2012)

Why in psych facilities? 

I actually FORGOT my sunglasses today. Thank goodness its overcast. 

But my current pair of sunglasses:






"Emma" by Coach. They're supercute.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 14, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Why in psych facilities?



Higher chance of a tussle, especially at the ones who like to avoid sedation/chemical restraints in favor of treating patients like animals and tying them down. 
Don't want to break them.


----------



## Pavehawk (May 14, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I have transitions lenses



Me too, they work well enough, but if Im driving or flying for non work I wear my regular sunglasses.


----------



## saskgirl (May 14, 2012)

I wear my sunglasses all the time unless in contact with the patient. 

I don't want more wrinkles to develop around my eyes from squinting! 

And they definitely are a handy hair accessory when you don't have anything else handy.


----------



## exodus (May 14, 2012)

Working BLS, they are always on unless we are parked and have a sunshade up. They also come off once I'm inside a facility. Working 911, I try my best to switch with my regular glasses, but do forget on occasion. It's never been a problem.

I wear RX glasses and sunglasses. They swap in and out of a hardshell case that goes in my cargo pocket.

Mine:
http://www.oakley.com/images/catalog/generated/750x350/73/4b50b6d91ec76.jpg


----------



## Hunter (May 14, 2012)

Theses are mine, I do my best to only wear them indoor and at night time, damn florescent lighting hurts my eyes. In case you were wondering yes that is me wearing them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 14, 2012)

I wear Oakley flak jackets. My eyes are very sensitive to light, so they're on all day. Our department policy is "they come off when you make PT contact."

Next to my iPhone, they're the only thing I can't work without.


----------



## DrParasite (May 14, 2012)

when I wear contacts during a day shift, I always have my sunglasses with me.  I just purchased a new pair off ebay 





I had a pair years ago, they broke, and I never replaced them.  found them on ebay, and for $10, I immediately bought a new pair.  never pay more than $20 for regular glasses.  they get lost or broken too often

always when driving, always when sunny, indoors they come off.  

I was going to buy a pair of prescription oakley glasses.  when I have more money.


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

A day without sunglasses is a very bad day indeed. Anytime I'm up in the cab, I wear my gratuitously large Anon's, it's how I derive my authority don't ya know. They are also quite useful for daytime napping.

Actually I just hate driving or riding while squinting. When we go into a facility I try and leave them in the cab since we technically have a policy that we're not supposed to be inside with them on our heads (we have a rather stern uniform policy). I just stick in arm in the siren microphone cable, no partner has been able to dislodge them yet. 

At outdoor scenes I'll try and make eye contact without them but if I'm squinting I look stupid so I'll put them back on. For the Sports Medicine job they're on the whole time, I don't think a 20 year old lacrosse player much cares if I'm steri-stripping or taping an ankle with shades on. Plus talking to a coach with them on keeps the coaches from seeing the fear in my eyes.


----------



## dmc2007 (May 15, 2012)

Prior to my getting over my fear of my contacts putting me at risk for picking up bacteria at work, I would wear my Rx sunglasses while in the cab and switch to my regular glasses once on scene and in the back.  My old company had a policy (not that policies mattered there) against wearing sunglasses on our heads while in facilities, and that pair wouldn't stay on my head if I tried, so I'd usually tuck them into my shirt at the neck.  

Now I wear contacts with non-RX Ray Bans (NOT Aviators) when in the cab, and leave them folded on the grab handle.  My present company doesn't have a specific policy against it, but out of habit, and because my new ones will only stay on my head through so much jostling, I prefer to not have them with me when I'm on a call.  

Contacts make life so much easier.


----------



## EMSrush (May 15, 2012)

I wear my sunglasses almost constantly, indoors or out (unless it's raining). I will sometimes take them off for Pt contact, depending on the situation- but always for Peds. We have no set "policy" regarding sunglasses. Plus, they come in way handy at the end of a 24 hour shift and I don't look as bright eyed as I'd like to.


----------



## DrParasite (May 15, 2012)

EMSrush said:


> I wear my sunglasses almost constantly, indoors or out.


why are you (or anyone else) wearing sunglasses inside?  last I check, inside most structures it wasn't that sunny

Personally, if I was inside and speaking to a patient or another healthcare provider (or anyone actually), and they didn't take off their sunglasses, I would consider that to be a sign of rudeness.


----------



## Aidey (May 15, 2012)

I'll keep that in mind. I'm sure it won't raise any questions when I start walking into things because I have no depth perception without my glasses on.


----------



## Lozenger19 (May 16, 2012)

I ware sunglasses when I'm on duty. The only time I don't ware them is if i'm treating a patient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2012)

Our uniform policy actually specifies that we can't wear any "over the top" sunglasses.



> *Sunglasses*
> Conservative sunglass styles are permitted. Regular sunglasses will not be worn during patient contact. Prescription sunglasses that change tint are permitted.


----------



## EMSrush (May 16, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> Personally, if I was inside and speaking to a patient or another healthcare provider (or anyone actually), and they didn't take off their sunglasses, I would consider that to be a sign of rudeness.



I'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## XenalliEMT (May 16, 2012)

*Sunglasses are a MUST!*

I think because we do a lot of driving, its necessary to wear sunglasses when outdoors and when driving. I use RX sunglasses and my regular glasses have transitions lenses. So I am always protected. Just like I suggest:excl:, if you wearing short sleeves uniform, put sun screen on your arms!!!!


----------



## medichopeful (May 16, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I have transitions lenses



Same here!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 16, 2012)

I don't wear sunglasses when speaking to patients because I think they are more open and less guarded if they can see my eyes. Just my opinion but think about the last time you had a trooper pull you over in his mirrored shades. How warm and fuzzy did it make you feel staring into those mirrors? There is a psychological reason that cops wear those mirrored shades. It keep people they are talking to from being able to read them by watching their eyes and keeps them off balance. Yes there are some rare instances in EMS where this might be of value but they are few and far between.


----------

